# How to loose weight with IBS-C



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

I was diagnosed a few months ago with IBS-C. Working on my diet and trying to figure out what I can eat has been a pain. Now I am up another size and just frustrated at the weight gain. I am assuming it could be the gluten free bread and other products. Has anyone lost weight with the FODMAP diet and excersise?


----------



## Andypk (Aug 30, 2012)

For years I thought it would be impossible to lose weight because I would treat my IBS-D with starches and sweet tea - rock candy dissolved in black tea is a quick fix but sometimes I shift to IBS-C. I recently joined a gym and have tried eating salads and canned fruit in moderation. I've lost six pounds but I seem to be at a plateau. I'm looking for quick snacks I can take to work that will not upset my IBS. Any ideas? drugs for male impotence


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Andy, sugar is not your friend. The canned fruit is particularly high in sugar. All that sugar can give you a quick boost but it doesn't satisfy for long.I suggest using a calorie tracker like Livestrong's DailyPlate or FitnessPal. You create a profile based on age, sex, daily activity level, and your weight management goals and it will tell you how many calories you should eat. You can then enter the foods you eat into a daily log that will calculate your calorie consumption, including, most importantly, the balance of calories from fat, protein, and carbs. If you shoot for 25/25/50 for fat/protein/carb proportions and keep your calorie consumption down below the recommended levels, you will lose weight steadily. It also will allow you to record your exercise so you can see how that affects your calorie allowance. Think of your body like a bank account- you need to eat less than you burn in order to lose weight (spend more than you earn to drain your bank account). Also try to think of all of your calorie intake in terms of whether it's "high impact" or "low impact". A 200 calorie snack that also has 8 grams of protein and 5 grams of fiber is a better choice than a 100 calorie snack with 1 gram of protein and 1 gram of fiber because it has a much higher proportion of its calories from things that will keep you full for longer (protein and fiber). The 100 calorie snack from my example is really just junk food, even if it is low in calories.Try eating as close to the daily recommendation for fiber as possible, without going over if you can. My IBD turns to D very quickly when I get too much fiber, and to C very quickly if I get too little fiber. Also make sure you're drinking plenty of water, this helps your bowel movements and keeps you fuller between meals.I like to snack on things like roasted salted almonds, bananas, GF pretzels, and rice crackers. Meals should feature lots of protein, think eggs and chicken. Be careful about egg yolks, one yolk is a day's worth of cholesterol and 4.5 grams of fat. I find that one yolk with several whites is still satisfying to eat and very healthy. Also try to find cold cuts like sliced turkey and ham that are lean and also honey/garlic/onion free. They're out there, you just have to look.When in doubt, canned tuna packed in water is also a winner.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

My weight on low-Fodmap is pretty stable. I don't eat a lot of breads or pasta's sticking mostly with whole sauteed vegetables and a little meat. I get a reasonable amount of exercise. You should keep a food journal for a couple of weeks, and then look at it as a whole; are you eating too many carbs? Too many fats? I think it's tricky being on a restricted diet, and we have to keep the big picture in mind and strive for something that is balanced.


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

I was eating a lot of fat and realized that contributed to my IBS so I have cut back. I am having too many carbs. I have two sliced of gf bread a day with almond butter and rice for dinner. I will try to find alternatives for breakfast and stop the gf bread.Thanks!!


----------

